# What the HELL have I just bought



## corbypete (Jan 24, 2005)

Take a look at this, this thing apparently will take over my tank in a month.. and I believe it because a stork has grown 3 inches ovenight!!!!!! apparently it mutates with pods that spawn off and grow themselves!!!!


----------



## BrandNew (Mar 8, 2005)

Thats a water lettuce. It grows fast! But will provide some good cover for your p's. Good buy


----------



## kove32 (Oct 26, 2004)

Wrong forum and I'll take a guess it is a plant! hehe


----------



## BrandNew (Mar 8, 2005)

Oh yeh and it will grow other plants just like a spider plant. Just cut em off when they start growing they're own roots


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

im gonna buy that sh*t for my pond, the nursery that has it calls it

bog plants, or some crazy sh*t, but it looks perfect for my pone setup


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

to pics forum


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

to Aquatic Plants forum


----------



## maniac_richboy (Feb 1, 2004)

Those are pond plants. Not sure if it's good for the tanks though.


----------



## harrykaa (Jan 10, 2005)

corbypete said:


> Take a look at this, this thing apparently will take over my tank in a month.. and I believe it because a stork has grown 3 inches ovenight!!!!!! apparently it mutates with pods that spawn off and grow themselves!!!!


Hi corbypete,

Your plant is actually the Water Hyacinth (Eichhornia crassipes).
It is only suitable for ponds. In nature the plant is very harmful as it will overgrow and choke almost any pond.

BTW. Here is a link for you.
Tropica

Regards,


----------



## waspride (Jun 13, 2004)

Wow that plants is sweet, really adds some serious character to your tank.


----------

